# LBT-1749KIT Rucksack



## madness unseen (Sep 10, 2012)

Just ordered myself one of these bad boys, after searching three years to find it 
Pricey, yes. Exactly what I want and the reason I hunted so long, of course. 

RUCKSACK

If you don't see something you like on the site in an option you were looking for (such as another cam pattern) then do not hesitate to contact their customer service. I worked with Mandy and she was awesome, even held the sole ruck they had that I wanted for two weeks for me while I tried to get a forwarding address for my new assignment.

Can't wait to put this nasty to work in Tuscany.

...anyone who has been to Pararescue Indoc in the past 3 or so years.. will recognize it.
Just thought I'd share.


----------



## DA SWO (Sep 10, 2012)

Why?

Are they using these rucks at Indoc now?


----------



## madness unseen (Sep 10, 2012)

SOWT said:


> Why?
> 
> Are they using these rucks at Indoc now?


My why: I liked the construction, the volume, the layout, and the zippers instead of snaps/buckles; and the Blackhawk SOF ruck was the next closest thing I could find, but I just wasn't satisfied with it. I've had a nylon ALICE for ~5 years, its served me well, and I wanted to replace it with this.

When I was at Indoc, we did use what I believe to have been almost this exact same rig, but Iam not certain the suspension rig was used, or frame was the same. The bag I am sure of. Last pics/vids I saw out in the publiwebz they had this bag still (or a damn good Korean knock off), just new ones (different color, mine was ACU, the recent ones are OD.)


----------



## fox1371 (Sep 10, 2012)

The link isn't working for me....


----------



## madness unseen (Sep 10, 2012)

fox1371 said:


> The link isn't working for me....


Hmm, me either.. too much traffic?

Try this, its the Ten Pocket Ruck w/Suspension system:
http://lbtinc.com/bags-backpacks-packs/backpacks/rucks.html

 ETA: Found the issue, I had used my "Liked through FB link," and it wasn't handling it well, edited OP to correct, if link still doesn't work, see above.


----------



## fox1371 (Sep 10, 2012)

madness unseen said:


> Hmm, me either.. too much traffic?
> 
> Try this, its the Ten Pocket Ruck w/Suspension system:
> http://lbtinc.com/bags-backpacks-packs/backpacks/rucks.html
> ...


nope, no joy.


----------



## madness unseen (Sep 10, 2012)

:-/
okay, PM to you fox, and in lieu of whatever the cause is (I can see it just fine on the Turumi's less than wonderful internet connection) I present you with a graphic, at least. The ruck retails for just under $800


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Sep 13, 2012)

That is some price for a rucksack.  It must be some piece of kit!

You could go on a good holiday for that price! :-"


----------



## Mac_NZ (Sep 13, 2012)

$800, fuck me sideways does it sprout legs and carry itself for you?  For that price it had better.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Sep 13, 2012)

MR NICE 6500 cost me $675 in 2004...might be throwing down 300 for a new frame though...yucl


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Sep 13, 2012)

Holy shit...I need to start making ruck sacks and selling them.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Sep 13, 2012)

The sad thing is I used to sew up Alice packs like that in my shed for a case of beer, just think of all the hooker renting and dead hooker concealing funds I cheated myself out of!


----------



## ordman (Oct 23, 2012)

Enough said.


----------



## pardus (Oct 23, 2012)

Wait. $700 on special and it has an ALICE frame???   Out of your mind!


----------



## surgicalcric (Oct 23, 2012)

madness unseen said:


> Just ordered myself one of these bad boys...


 
$800.00 for any ruck with an Alice frame is asinine.  No only are there more ergonomically designed rucks for less money but with larger capacity.


----------



## Poccington (Oct 24, 2012)

800 bills!? I could buy a slave for that money to carry my kit and still have change left over for a few cans of cider.

Fuck that carry on.

PS. What's with all the ALICE hate? Is the frame that bad?


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Oct 24, 2012)

I like the ALICE frame/ruck but I sure as hell would not pay $800 for one, regardless what MOD's they did to it. That shit would have to come with a personal slave attached to carry it for me....but really what gives on the price?


----------



## x SF med (Oct 24, 2012)

Poc,  the ALICE fram is fine, for what it was designed for...  About the most you can put on it is the Large bag designed for the frame itself...  a 1500cc capacity w/ a 175 lb load limit, IIRC...  get much bigger than that...  and rivets pop, metal digs into your back, and you end up with no frame, and a hevy weight for your mission...  a Large Alice bag with no frame is a motherfucker....

There are larger internally framed bags/rucks that are designed for those missions (Eberlestock comes to mind first) that an Alice (not the stupid plastic nolle framed ones) is not correct to handle.

MOO, YMMV....


----------



## pardus (Oct 24, 2012)

Poccington said:


> PS. What's with all the ALICE hate? Is the frame that bad?



Carry one for a couple of weeks and you'll know!

It's a 1950s/60s design. The bag is pretty good, particularly  for close country work as it doesnt sit high like the Pommy bergen or wide, but it needs a new frame. The old shoulder straps we used had almost zero padding too and used to kill me. Waist belt was a useless strap of webbing about 1" wide.

Mac_NZ had a pretty decent plastic frame on his IIRC.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Oct 24, 2012)

Yeah, DEI 1606 with a strap kit.  I'm actually making one for a group bloke tomorrow, I'll post some pics when its done for guys to see some other options.  I try to avoid pimping work on here.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Nov 1, 2012)

There we are, easy enough to do and any stitch bitch worth his salt should be able to make one.


----------



## lrs143 (Nov 2, 2012)

Maybe I need to double the retail price of my ruck.


----------

